# low light plants



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

what are some no co2 and low light plants.....looking for some grass type plants for my 120 .... it 4x2x2......


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Most of the grass looking plants need decent light and CO2 to make a carpet. Dwarf sag will work in lower light, but it will spread slowly and may get taller than you want (probably your best bet though). Some of the chain swords will do okay as well, but not look their best or spread as fast as they would with good light and CO2.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

vals like the italian, corkscrew, and jungle all grow pretty well. my dwarf sags have spread pretty well also, need a bit of trimming sometimes but it's not anything too bad just a few spids and a swipe with the fish net I have a few swords also and trying to get some spiralis.


----------

